# Bei Neuinstallation eines Betriebssystem schaltet der Laptop aus



## KlaDi (2. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nen komisches Problem. Ich hab von nem Kollegen nen Laptop zur Reperatur bekommen. Nun hab ich mir das Teil angeschaut und irgendwie hat er es geschafft so ziemlich alles zu zerschiessen (Netzwerktreiber sind weg, Audiotreiber weg,...).

Nun dachte ich mir OK, Recoverycd ist da, installiere ich Windows XP mit SP2 einfach komplett neu, dann kriegen wir das Teil wieder zum laufen. Klappt nur leider nicht.

Der Rechner startet von der CD, fängt an die Treiber zusammenzusuchen, wenn dann aber die Abfrage kommt, ob er neuinstallieren, reparieren oder überprüfen soll, schaltet sich der Rechner einfach aus.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Ansonsten läuft der Rechner problemlos stundenlang.

Es handelt sich um ein Medion MD 95800 WIM 2070, angeblich 2 Jahre alt, sieht aber weitaus älter aus.

gruß klaus.


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

Schalte mal im BIOS das Powermanagment aus.


----------



## KlaDi (2. November 2008)

Ah, vielen Dank.

Nennt sich bei Medion PCS aber anscheinend Auto DIM.

Jetzt gehts anscheinend.

Danke.

[EDIT]Hm...Das wars leider doch nicht. Noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Sylance (9. November 2008)

hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Unter Windows lief alles ganz normal nur beim Windows setup stürtze die Mühle ab. Grund: 2ter RAM-riegel defekt. Solange der nicht voll gemacht wird (bis zum fehler) passiert nix. Aber das Windows setup laedt so viel wie moeglich in den RAM.


----------



## SonMarcel (9. November 2008)

Hi,

es könnte in der Tat der Ram sein, der beschädigt ist. Um dies wirklich festlegen zu können, solltest du am besten einen Ram-Test durchführen, dann weißt du es zu 100 Prozent.

Ich kann dir da speziell Memtest86+ empfehlen. Du lädst dir eine Bootfähige Version runter, brennst sie auf Cd und bootest einfach davon. 

Das Programm schreibt dann Daten auf den Ram, um ihn vollständig zu überprüfen. 

Marcel


----------



## KlaDi (9. November 2008)

Hm,,
also selbst wenn ich den Memtest durchführe schaltet sich der Rechner nach ner Zeit einfach ab.

Sehr komische Sache Irgendwie.


----------



## kalle123456 (9. November 2008)

Kann es sein das du ein Thermikproblem hast? Sprich sobald ein bisschen Last auf die CPU kommt wird sie zu heiß. Ansonsten wirklich Speicherproblem.


----------



## KlaDi (9. November 2008)

Kann ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht so vorstellen, weil wenn ich den Rechner normal starte, XP ist ja noch drauf, kann ich Ihn stundenlang laufen lassen und mit ihm arbeiten.

danke soweit.

gruß klaus.

Oh, sry, ich hab den Beitrag von Sylance überlesen. Der Ram könnte es sein. Hm, werd wohl den Rechner als unlösbares Problem kategorisieren.


----------



## SonMarcel (9. November 2008)

Hat der Laptop zwei Ramriegel? Wenn ja, dann könntest du auch einen raus nehmen - wenn dann läuft, weißt du, welcher der beiden kaputt ist. Oder du besorgst dir anderen Ram für den Laptop, in jedem Fall kannst du so dann auch den Fehler herausfinden.


----------

